# FL Possession Restrictions?



## club708 (Feb 7, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could shed some info on this for me.

any portion of an establishment licensed to dispense alcoholic beverages for consumption*

This was pulled from: http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/weapons/possession.html

So I understand that can't carry in a bar or in a resturant that has a bar in it, but how is this interpreted in the case of a hotel that has a resturant with a bar in it or even the hotel having a full bar. Does this mean that I can not bring my CCW into the hotel that I would be staying at or would it be legal to carry as long as you didn't enter the resturant bar area?

The other question that I have for this is to take a place like Disney and ask becasue they dispense alcoholic beverages in certain places, does that make their entire property a no carry area such as Down Town Disney where you can go shopping.

Im just asking because I happen to live in Florida and was trying to get a better understanding of what type of places I should not be bringing a CCW into. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Your best bet is to call the dept who issued your permit and talk to them or call a lawyer.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's my understanding of the FL rules:


You *cannot* enter a bar with your gun.
You *can* enter a restaurant that serves alcohol with your gun
If you are in a restaurant that has a separate bar area, you are not permitted to go in that section with your gun. I would assume this goes for the hotel with a bar as well.
Disney Parks and Property are huge "No Gun" zones. They don't even let off-duty LEO's carry. Are they posted? No. But they will ask you to leave if they discover you have a weapon.
As I understand it, FL signs don't carry as much weight as they do here in NC. You can still enter a posted area, but if are discovered, then you can be asked to leave. If you don't leave, that's where the problems start. So as a hypothetical scenario, if you decided that you needed a $12 hamburger and wanted to eat at Rainforest Cafe in Downtown, you'd be technically violating Disney's "No Gun" rule as you were on their property, they could ask you to leave, but you would not be violating any laws. Since Downtown is free, not that big of deal if you did have to leave. However, because of the price of admission, I wouldn't even risk getting booted out of the park or the loss of your annual pass (if you have one). Plus, who wants to worry about gun retention when on a ride?

Any FL members, by all means please chime in here as I'd love some clarification if I am off on this. I didn't carry when we lived there, but since we're planning the move back, it would be good information to have.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Also Hotels upon paying for a room is considered your property for carry and ownership


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

Todd said:


> Here's my understanding of the FL rules:
> 
> 
> You *cannot* enter a bar with your gun.
> ...


+1 on that


----------

